# Installing dropbox on OpenSUSE 32-bit



## NucleusKore (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi
I would like to report that the FC9 rpm works great. NO need to compile from source (actually that did not work for me).

First open YaST and install the GNOME desktop environment if you are a KDE user. (I tried making do with just installing nautilus and dependencies but that doesn't work !)

After this logout and change your session to GNOME and login.
Install nautilus-dropbox-0.5.0-1.fc9.i386.rpm from *www.getdropbox.com/

Logout and then login (GNOME)

Drop box will launch in the system tray and you'll get a popup notification click on it and it will start downloading the client. After it installs you'll have to logout/login (GNOME) again, and then the dropbox registration/setup wizard opens. Go through it and take care to select that you'd want to manually locate the dropbox folder, else the linux default is in your home folder /home/yourusername

After setup is over, logout.

Now you can login with a KDE session.
Press Alt and F2
type nautilus and press ENTER
Nautilus will open and dropbox will be launched in the system tray. Once this is done you can close nautilus; dropbox will remain running in the system tray.

Note: I got a segmentation fault error when trying to open nautilus, for a while, in KDE. This resolved after a reboot?!


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 20, 2008)

Apparently here's a little tidbit to run it on KDE without Nautilus(GNOME) given by hullap on IRC.

*antrix.net/journal/techtalk/dropbox_kde.html


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 20, 2008)

It goes
"Download the closed source Dropbox Linux client from *www.getdropbox.com/download?plat=lnx.x86 (x86_64 for 64 bit)"

That link however does not work. And it's closed source?


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 20, 2008)

The idea is to download Dropbox client, that's all. If that doesn't work you can search getdropbox.com for the client download I guess.

As for the closed thing, read *blog.hacker.dk/2008/10/dropbox-is-not-open-source/


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for the information.


----------

